# What a clever Agedhipy Dave is



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

I am going over to Gois to a party held by my mate Dave the Agedhipy " his spelling "

In Dave's Picasa Album i have found some pictures of Dave's splash pool, on a hot summers day what a spot to relax in . What a clever idea.

Peter a freeman


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi All

Below is a link to Dave's house

Peter a freeman

Picasa Web Albums - agedhipy - House Build


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am going over to Gois to a party held by my mate Dave the Agedhipy " his spelling "
> 
> ...



Perhaps he is panning for gold ?


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

'Perhaps he is panning for gold' Mr Blueskies?

Well, looking at his house he certainly isn't Pining for Home! Very nice.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

christopherdouglas said:


> 'Perhaps he is panning for gold' Mr Blueskies?
> 
> Well, looking at his house he certainly isn't Pining for Home! Very nice.





"There's gold in them there streams !

:eyebrows:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Perhaps he knows something that the rest of us don't ?


----------



## cool john (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Peter
Is it my impression or you have shares in that “funny” wood frames company? Regarding their website your mates are working together
:confused2:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



cool john said:


> Hi Peter
> Is it my impression or you have shares in that “funny” wood frames company? Regarding their website your mates are working together
> :confused2:


Hi John

I have no connection to any company with regards Timber Frame building of any kind either in the UK or mainland Europe. Dave has written his story on another Forum. I posted these photos just out of interest as it seemed a cool idea to use the river to cool of in. May be after my trip next week i may have photos of the pool and me as well. 

Peter


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Finding someones stash of superbok cooling there Peter, hmmmm
would be as good as finding gold !


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

Will the nurses be there??
Life guards!!
Bay watch!!
Huummmm


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Miguelsantos said:


> Will the nurses be there??
> Life guards!!
> Bay watch!!
> Huummmm


Hi Migual

Maybe i will need the GNR to guard the Superbok. 

Peter


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Migual
> 
> Maybe i will need the GNR to guard the Superbok.
> 
> Peter


Count me in!!!
That is if I am welcome?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Peter, you and Dave could "both" make money there. Superbok hunt !

Charge people a fee to spend a pleasant hour diving for superbok ? They next get to drink what they can find. For maximum profit just scatter a doz cans or so in a 2km stretch of river and say one bottle of Jack Daniels.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Is Remy Martin an option?
:eyebrows:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

John999 said:


> Is Remy Martin an option?
> :eyebrows:





Would a bottle of Remy Martin in the river, get you up there and diving 
John ?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> Below is a link to Dave's house
> 
> ...




Picasa Web Albums - agedhipy - House Build What a wondering history of a house being built. Is Dave the guy with the beard and the dungarees?

Love the idea of the splash pool


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Rep[ly*



siobhanwf said:


> Picasa Web Albums - agedhipy - House Build What a wondering history of a house being built. Is Dave the guy with the beard and the dungarees?
> 
> Love the idea of the splash pool


Hi Siobhanwf

Yes that's Dave but not as good looking as me.

Peter


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Siobhanwf
> 
> Yes that's Dave but not as good looking as me.
> 
> Peter


OH Lord it's hard to be humble..... 
when you're perfect in every way.
I can't wait to look in the mirror

'cos I get better looking each day
to know me is to love me

I must be a hell of a man.
O Lord it's hard to be humble
but I'm doing the best that I can.


Now who was it that sang that 


Just to refresh your memory ......


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Oldest swinger in town*

#7 Oldest swinger in town	Fred Wedlock february 1981

OMG that got me thinking back....it was the year my second son was born and I think this one was around then too..... 





1980 "It's Hard to Be Humble" (#43 Pop, Top 10 Country hit) Mac Davis


----------



## António1 (Jun 14, 2010)

cool john said:


> Hi Peter
> Is it my impression or you have shares in that “funny” wood frames company? Regarding their website your mates are working together
> :confused2:


A blind man can see the business intention. You are clever. Why isn’t the same for all?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



António said:


> A blind man can see the business intention. You are clever. Why isn’t the same for all?



Hi Antonio

A blind man you say, perhaps you can let me in on whatever it is you can see.

Peter

Ps Just had THREE superboks and man did they taste good. Also met Bob and Jane and a very quiet dog down t my local in Gois.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Antonio
> 
> A blind man you say, perhaps you can let me in on whatever it is you can see.
> 
> ...


Were you able to drive back peter? 
Only kidding. Portuguese legal limit is 0.5, that gives you 4/5 superboks before you are over


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Antonio
> 
> A blind man you say, perhaps you can let me in on whatever it is you can see.
> 
> ...



How long are you here for Peter?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



siobhanwf said:


> How long are you here for Peter?


Hi Siobhanwf

Arrived Thursday and came home Sunday morning. 

Peter


----------



## paulmanning (Aug 3, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am going over to Gois to a party held by my mate Dave the Agedhipy " his spelling "
> 
> ...


What a great idea Peter. Remind me to install a river in my garden lol


----------

